# Squeezing in movies on the day off



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have had a netflix movie for two weeks now with no time to watch it.

I figure if I run it two or three times while running around the house and cooking that I should have it down pretty well by then.

Brilliant strategy or stinkin' thinkin?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Works for me - I do the same. You eventually get the whole story - doesn't want to be one with flashbacks in it tho - it plain don't work. _"The Butterfly Effect"_ could not be watched that way, for example.

P.S. there is a phrase I don't understand in your post. "Day off" .


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Definition - "Day Off" - 1. A day where one does not go to his/her place of employment usually spent running around doing chores such as laundry, cleaning the house, yardwork, errands, etc. from which one returns to work to get a little rest from. 2. An imaginary idyllic day, which many people have claimed to have, had during which one does nothing but relax and engage in leisure activities. Reports of such a day are highly suspect in this observers opinion. 3. A phrase used to inject terror into chefs as they so rarely get one that even the thought of a day with nothing to do causes paralyzing fear 4. A wasted day spent in bed or on the couch recovering from the previous nights drinking binge brought on by celebrating the fact that you actually received a day off.


----------



## kalach (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah so that's what these "days off" I've heard of are... Hmm my boss asked me when I want my "holidays", no idea what that could be, doesn't sound good 
Oops, somewhat OT, sorry.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Pete - you hit the nail on the head. The family are supposedly arranging for one of the elusive "Day off" thingimajigs for me for Sunday...I'll be watching for the flying pigs too.

Kalach - I had to go to Wikipedia for that one. Scary sounding thing....apparently people put up their feet for a week or two on some remote idyllic beach and...relax. Oh no, have to go back to Wiki now and define "relax". 

Kevin - I hope you get to put your feet up and watch the movie from start to finish. Sounds like you need to do this thing called relax. Take some time out just for you.


----------



## kalach (Aug 18, 2009)

DC, 
Wow just gotta mention the irony of it all, the most 'idyllic remote beach' is about 8 meters away from my section in the kitchen... (well each to their own but it's in the top 5 in Oz every year without fail..)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Kalach - where's my Qantas ticket so you can prove it? Make it a one way ticket


----------

